# Is she making too much milk?



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

So my Eliza had her kids the evening of the 6th. The babies are growing, peeing and pooping lots, seem to nurse constantly, though it's in tiny little bursts. Anyway, her udder seems to stay full. All the time. I never really notice it looking smaller. It doesn't feel hot, she doesn't act like it's painful, the milk looks perfect... but is that a problem? Should I be milking some out? I plan to start milking her when the babies are about 2 weeks old and I am afraid if they are leaving her full she's going to drop drastically in production...or maybe even get mastitis.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd go ahead and milk her out once a day. Don't worry about separating the kids.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Thanks. I was wondering if that was alright this early. Can we use the extra milk this soon after kidding?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Taste it. If there's still colostrum in it, it'll taste kind of yucky. But if all the colostrum is gone and it tastes good, then go ahead and drink it!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I have to confess...we milked a bit out early this morning and tried it. It was wonderful. It is so creamy. I could only get my 7 y/o to taste it with me and he loved it. The older boys wrinkled their noses and said no way. Lol


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a couple that I have to milk daily as soon as they freshen. They are heavy producers and would definitely have problems if I didn't. I don't separate the kids from her.....


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Oh wow! That kind of has me excited! I was really hoping she would be a good producer and it sounds like she will. I sure didn't expect to be getting milk this soon!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Usually they stop making colostrum a two or three days after kidding


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh my gosh I just milked a little from Ethel. I was hoping for colostrum to freeze for emergencies but it’s just milk already. We tried it. It’s ok in my opinion (unchilled even) and I don’t like milk ofany kind usually lol How exciting!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Same here...I don't just drink milk. I use it in my coffee and such, though. Well, usually half and half, but this will have all the cream left in so should be perfect. Isn't this the most exciting thing ever! I have been growing my own eggs forever, but MILK!!!!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

Yes! I’m hoping to have milk to drink and try making cheese and soap too!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I get tickled, youall crack me up !!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Lol at least speaking for myself, you can tell what a wild and exciting life I lead.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Oh yeah! I can read these posts and sit back and just shake in laughter Having Been raised a country farm boy, life was being self sufficient. It tickles me to read the fun and excitement that you younger people are having learning and experiencing the joys of providing food for your selves. We need more people learning the joys. Glad for you all.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I, unfortunately, don't qualify as younger. Lol I am 47. I grew up, however, in a family that grew/ produced nothing... in Arkansas of all places. I love showing my kids a better way. I started with chickens and gardening about 18 years ago (got my mother into it, too, and now she wants goats) and every single egg, tomato, zucchini, still excites me!  when my 7 y/o gets home from school he bounces out of the car and runs to check for eggs. My older kids give eggs to their girlfriends families and get super excited about it, making sure the colors are arranged pretty in the carton. Lol I love seeing the appreciation they have for their food knowing that every bite they eat was a sacrifice of some sort... either from the animal for milk, eggs, meat, the person laboring to plant and grow vegetables, etc. I guess all that rambling is to say, it's a pretty awesome thing!


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

How is the milking going with Eliza? And how is Annabelle holding in there? 

I’ll have about 4-5 quarts in the freezer as of this morning. I’m so excited and impatiently waiting for my oils and soap molds to get here. I’m hoping I can be a rarity and actually succeed at my first soap attempt to give some to my wedding party as part of their gifts from us.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Honestly, it's a huge fight every time right now. *sigh* i have managed to get some for coffee and drinking but she is not making it easy on either of us! It sounds like Ethel is being terrific!

Making soap is so much fun and I just love using my own soap. I haven't made any in a long time and my kids are jumping up and down excited since I plan to start doing it again. I hope yours turns out wonderful! I bet it will! What oils are you planning to use in it?

Anabelle is still keeping those babies locked away. Today is the day I have as her latest possible due date... so maybe only a few more months!  How are all of yours doing?


----------



## Korita (Jan 11, 2018)

I looked at several recipes and decided to try one that takes several different oils like sweet almond, coconut, avocado oil along with a couple others, shea butter and of course goat milk! If you have an awesome recipe you like and want to send it to me I’d gladly take one from someone who’s made soap before. I plan to add some essential oils in too but haven’t decided what yet. 

Lucy was actually better about me milking her then Ethel. But they’re both not terrible. I am using hobbles at the time though too since Ethel kicked over the pail once already. 

Oh Annabelle give them up! Ha ha 

Ethel, Lucy and their kids are all doing great! Nelli is still holding on to her kids but was starting to moan yesterday a bit and she never complained before so maybe she’s close. I’m hoping she gives me all doelings. I expect twins from her but not sure if she could be hiding trips in that long body of hers.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

Honestly, it has been so long since I made soap I am starting over from scratch. My favorite that I made before had lavender and I made it with olive oil. The main thing is to use a well tested recipe and follow the directions EXACT! Oh, that and be careful. I always end up with a few lye burns on my arms. I can't wait to hear how you like your first soap making experience. To me it's just so fun and rewarding.

I was hoping not to use hobbles but I may have to. I have had the dreaded hoof in the milk. Yuck!!!

Nelli and Annie need to get on the ball. I am ready to have these kids here and stop stressing overt it!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I make a soap with Spearmint and Eucalyptus oils added. It is a favorite with most all who try it.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

TexasGoatMan said:


> I make a soap with Spearmint and Eucalyptus oils added. It is a favorite with most all who try it.


That sounds really nice. I bet my boys would like it!


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

I took a couple of hundred bars of soap with several different fragrances of soap to our October Feist this past October. The Spearmint/Eucalyptus was sold out fairly quickly.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

I may have to try that or something similar. My boys get grumpy when I go with "girlie" scents for stuff.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Starting on day 2 I milk completely out one time per day. I don't separate until week 3.


----------



## purplemountain (Jun 2, 2014)

I have three boys. Tea tree, Frankinsence, and lavender make a nice non-girly scent that I also love. Be sure to run recipes you find online through a lye calculator (soapcalc.net, for one). Then you will be able to check that not lye heavy, adjust the superfat, or make substitutions safely. I agree love hearing the excitement in new goat moms. Congrats, sounds like it's going well. My boys are all teenagers now and still love all the things we make, but with a bit of teen grumbling about the work. Builds character!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

That sounds like a really good combination, @purplemountain! Most of my boys are big, too. They are 20, 18, and about to turn 17. Then I have the 7 year old. They are varying degrees of into the crazy stuff their mom does. Lol


----------

